
Why So Much Consulting? - barry-cotter
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2012/01/why-so-much-consulting.html
======
PaulHoule
It is easier for young people without skin in the game to apply rule-based
policies. For instance, the "Ethics Officer" in a Scientology org is often the
youngest worker they can find, maybe 15 years old or less.

